# Problem with the "right" piece in the buffer position



## icetea666 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok...i tried to watch badmephisto's video (pochmann method)over and over again and i found no answer.

The question is:What to do if i have a right piece in a buffer position,but it's flipped the wrong way?

Do i need to "kick out" the buffer piece somewhere else on the cube,and then get it back in but fliped the right way?I meant to do that by using one of the PLL algorithms twice,or using two different PLL algorithms if needed?

thx in advance


----------



## byu (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep going on your cycles.

If there is another piece flipped already during memo, you'll have to flip both at the end.

If not, it will automatically correct itself due to the way the other cycles are done (starting with one, ending on the opposite sticker on the same piece). This is for edges.

The same thing applies to corners, but you have to think about the orientation of the other "inactive" pieces. Watch my Old Pochmann tutorials (YouTube, entitled How To Solve a Rubik's Cube, available in the link to the left) for greater detail on this.


----------



## icetea666 (Jun 30, 2009)

byu said:


> Keep going on your cycles.
> 
> If there is another piece flipped already during memo, you'll have to flip both at the end.
> 
> ...



Im not sure what did you mean by "keep going on your cycles".Going on Cycles must be done somehow.I started with BLD just today so maybe i didn't understood everything.As i see the idea is to move the buffer position edge in its correct place.

So if i understood your answer correctly,i just need to continue cycle and pretend that incorrectly flipped buffer piece needs to go somewhere else?And then just continue with solve?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

You try to solve the buffer piece (the piece that in the end belongs in the buffer position). Don't do that. Just ignore it. Solve all *other* pieces, and the buffer piece will end up solved as well.


----------



## icetea666 (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You try to solve the buffer piece (the piece that in the end belongs in the buffer position). Don't do that. Just ignore it. Solve all *other* pieces, and the buffer piece will end up solved as well.



Yes i got that.But i still search for an answer on how to do that correctly.Because my buffer piece "should" be solved next.

I didn't got a direct answer on that.Should i simply "skip" that piece by switching it with another piece,or is there some other way?

Sorry if I'm too slow 

The easiest way would be turning the whole cube on y axis,but this is suicidal if i understood the method right


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

The method works by solving pieces *through the buffer*. In your situation, choose some unsolved non-buffer piece, get it into the buffer in one step, then solve it from the buffer in another step.


----------



## icetea666 (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> The method works by solving pieces *through the buffer*. In your situation, choose some unsolved non-buffer piece, get it into the buffer in one step, then solve it from the buffer in another step.



Yes that's what i wanted to say in a first place.I guess i expressed my self in a wrong way.

Thx for your answer


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, you focused on the buffer piece and what to do with it, whereas I focus on the non-buffer pieces and what to do with them.

Might appear like only a subtle difference because in the end we're doing the same, but I'd say this difference in perspective is huge and matters for understanding how/why the method works.


----------

